# 100% cotton vs. 50/50 for screen printing



## Krista (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Wow there sure are tons of posts in this forum. I apologize now if this is a repeat question. I am just starting a screen printing business and was wondering which shirt is best 100% cotton or 50/50 blend? Do inks lay different or doesn't it matter. My kit came with Triangle Ink. I've looked in my own closet and I would say I have the same number of both. 

Krista


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

Well just a few days ago I printed on 50/50 (silk screened) for the first time then washed it and it came out terrific. My personal experience with 100% has always been shady. Nowadays 100% shirts have a protective coating (or something) to repel stains. (Not all ofcourse) But this could be the reason why my paints don't usualy stick well on the brands I've bought. F.o.t.Loom and Hanes.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

check this thread out: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t38522.html

the general concensus was that 100% cotton t-s are preferred.


----------



## san690 (Jan 4, 2008)

100 % cotton is better according to me.


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

50/50 over here


----------



## print123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello i am also new at printing. what is the best ink to use for 50/30 blend i tried printing with a low bleed inks and i have a trouble pushing ink through a 110 mesh screen. Can i use cotton white ?


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

All depends on what the customer wants. Most want cotton for comfort. Blends don't wrinkle as much. Dye migration on darker blend colors is always a concern, and very difficult to control on reds.


----------



## ErinAllen (Aug 11, 2009)

print123 said:


> Hello i am also new at printing. what is the best ink to use for 50/30 blend i tried printing with a low bleed inks and i have a trouble pushing ink through a 110 mesh screen. Can i use cotton white ?


 
Hello! You should not have any problems pushing a bleed resistent ink through a 110 mesh. Make sure that you mix the ink for several minutes before you start printing. Plastisol inks are thixotropic which means that they reduce or sheer down with movement. 

Erin


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

I prefer 100% cotton because it generally prints better. I can have a softer print with 100% because I don't have to use low mesh screens or thick ink to prevent the dye migration.


----------



## nikicampbell (Nov 6, 2009)

tpitman said:


> All depends on what the customer wants. Most want cotton for comfort. Blends don't wrinkle as much. Dye migration on darker blend colors is always a concern, and very difficult to control on reds.


my question is this: I have an order of sweatshirts - some navy, some red, 50/50 blend, Russell brand. 

I obviously need bleed resistant ink. I have 2 options in front of me to order (I'm in canada - takes longer for some products to get here and this is a time sensitive order). My choices are:

wilflex: Bright tiger white
wilflex: Polywhite
(or another wilflex if someone thinks it would be appropriate)

Union E-Z Print
Union Poly white

Given your comment above (re: red garments) I'm leaning towards a polywhite jut so I can be confident in my end product, even thought it will be harder to pull.

...any other tips. I've heard:

-preshrink the garment in the conveyor before printing (so the graphic doesn't shrink during flashing) 
- don't press the first pass too hard
- raise off contact
...any other considerations?

How can you tell I'm nervous about this one  ...my first sweatshirt order, and first blended fabric order - ugghh


----------



## Fodder4UAll (Mar 11, 2017)

I use Avalanche White by Performance with a 6% addition of a low temperature cure additive.


----------

